# Waiting to cross



## Vasco (Sep 24, 2006)

Well we're finally in Miami. We're fueled and watered up, the freezer is full and every nook and cranny is stuffed with provisions. We're anchored off President Nixon's old Key Biscayne estate on the southern end of Key Biscayne. A spot everyone calls "Nixons". It's nice and warm again now and we're doing the old "waiting to cross" thing. There must be twenty boats here waiting to cross the gulf stream. Many are friends we've known over the years. A cold front is coming through Sunday afternoon or evening and right after that happens the winds will clock and we'll all take off. Nassau next stop.


----------



## night0wl (Mar 20, 2006)

Vasco - can you describe what makes for a good weather window? Do you always follow a cold front? What winds does the cold front bring that you're looking for?


----------



## CaptainForce (Jan 1, 2006)

We're further north up the Florida coast, but recieving the same winds behind the front that Vasco is using to cross the stream to the Bahamas,- about 15 w/gusts to 20 out of the SW, clear and sunny. 'take care and joy, Aythya crew


----------



## Melrna (Apr 6, 2004)

night0wl said:


> Vasco - can you describe what makes for a good weather window? Do you always follow a cold front? What winds does the cold front bring that you're looking for?


The weather window that most cruisers are looking for in reality is when the Gulf Stream will lay down or the waves are less than 2-3 feet. Most winds from the North with make the Gulf Stream angry, with wave heights approaching 5-7 feet most of the time. It is also not just the wave height that makes this crossing dangerous but the spacing between waves (usually 2-3 secs) and the shape (square). This combination will make the crossing dangerous. 
90% of the time the winds are from the east. This of course is the direction one wants to go. Therefore, most crossing in a sailboat are motor sail at best. When a cold front comes through, the winds will clock to a southerly to westerly direction for a day or two. This is the ideal time to cross the Gulf Stream. This is the cruisers Nirvana going to the Bahamas.

Hang outs for the crossing in the Miami area: Star Island north of Terminal Island, Stadium Bay, Nixon's point, No Name Harbor, Elliot Key by Broad Creek/Caesars Creek. The last one is my favorite one to get to Bimini Island due to southerly Latitude to begin the crossing.


----------



## WanderingStar (Nov 12, 2008)

I envy you all. See you there some year.


----------



## Sanitie10 (Jan 17, 2010)

*storage in E Florida*

Can anyone recommend a marina or land storage facility to store my boat for 3 to 6 months? preferably on land? I am thinking of the Stewart/Ft Pierce area. Thanks.


----------



## AlanBrown (Dec 20, 2007)

Sanitie,

This may be what you're looking for. They offer wet and dry storage. Check out their website.

Indiantown Marina is located on the St. Lucie Canal
which links Stuart on the East Coast to Fort Myers on
the West Coast via Lake Okeechobee and the
Calloosahatchee River. 

Good luck!


----------



## night0wl (Mar 20, 2006)

Looks like fabulous crossing weather in the next day through Tuesday night. Fair winds Vasco and all those that are making the crossing!


----------



## Melrna (Apr 6, 2004)

Three of my friends crossed yesterday. NW winds with 2 foot seas.. A nice run all the way across. Chuck reported wind 120 degrees off the port side, running full speed at 8 knots. Damm I am jealous.


----------



## Vasco (Sep 24, 2006)

Record crossing for us. 26 hours Cape Florida to Nassau. First time I've crossed in winds with a northerly component. WNW - NW 10 -15 knots, more in gusts. Waves up to 6 feet, very rolly but fast. We usually cross before a front and the front usually hits us on the bank. This time the winds before the front were very strong, a very mild front and then the winds stayed NW rather than clocking more so we crossed after the front. An enjoyable trip. Warm and sunny in Nassau.


----------



## carl762 (Jan 11, 2010)

Sounds like an amazing trip. Would scare the heck outta me at this point of my rather limited sailing life.


----------



## Perithead (Nov 16, 2007)

Like most everyone else here I am jealous. My time will come....

Congrats, enjoy the beautiful clear water and the fresh catch for dinner!


----------



## Keldee (Jun 23, 2008)

best place to cross is from Angelfish Creek leave at pre dawn and head for Bimini and be there by mid afternoon.Loved being able to stand at the bow shout "land-ho".Always wanted to do that ,great fun
Anyone who crosses the Gulf Stream with north in the wind are masochists as far as I am concerned I like it to be fun!!


----------



## danielgoldberg (Feb 9, 2008)

Vasco said:


> Record crossing for us. 26 hours Cape Florida to Nassau. First time I've crossed in winds with a northerly component. WNW - NW 10 -15 knots, more in gusts. Waves up to 6 feet, very rolly but fast. We usually cross before a front and the front usually hits us on the bank. This time the winds before the front were very strong, a very mild front and then the winds stayed NW rather than clocking more so we crossed after the front. An enjoyable trip. Warm and sunny in Nassau.


Rick, did you go NW Providence Channel and essentially run "offshore" the whole way from Florida to Nassau (seems like that's what you did), or did you to go Bimini, check in, and then run across the bank? We're a few years out from this trip, but already are route planning.


----------



## chrisncate (Jan 29, 2010)

....


----------



## eryka (Mar 16, 2006)

If you're route planning, I'd strongly consider checking it at Morgan's Bluff on Andros. We did this in early Dec; 26 hours from Key Biscayne. The anchorage at Morgan's is great in all but a north wind, and you wouldn't cross in a N wind anyway. The immigration folks were wonderful - they are normally stationed at the airport but they came to us, and we filled out paperwork sitting at a picnic table at Willies Wet Bar right there at the waterfront. They gave us 6 month cruising permits, no trouble. We'd heard stories from other people who were only given 2 or 3 months.


----------

